# Tilapia Recipes?



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone have any good tilapia recipes? ive never cooked it before


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I have done is:

Put Fillet in tin foil. Season with mrs. dash. Put pats of butter on the fish (as many as you like) so fish does not dry out. Cover with tin foil. Put on grill and take off once fish starts to flake.


----------



## UNDkid (Aug 14, 2006)

Pretty similar to walleye (white flakey fish). I always use to just bread it and fry it. Shore lunch works good, or any others, or just toss some flour salt, pepper, and onion salt and whatever else sounds good (cajun ect) in a bag and make your own.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Blacken it :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Tilapia is a very nice fish to cook with. Remember that it has very little flavor of it's own, unlike a good walleye or pike fillet. Use whichever seasoning suits you best and go for it. I also vote for blackening with a good spice rub to get a lot of flavor infused into the flesh. Good eats! Burl


----------

